# A private forum



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2010)

It seems like Jacqui and I have our own little private forum. We've been trying to drum up some interest, but seems like the only new members we're getting are spammers.

Come on by and give us a try:

http://www.reptiliaforum.com/index.php


----------



## Laura (Dec 9, 2010)

how is it differnt from here? pros/cons?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2010)

Josh added these two forums to his repertoire a couple months ago:
reptiliaforum.com
uromastyxforum.com



There IS a section on the reptilia forum for turtles and tortoises, but mostly they're forums for those folks who have other reptiles and uromastyx to get together and talk.


----------



## onarock (Dec 9, 2010)

I signed up and then had to go shower. I felt like I was cheating


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2010)

I know what you mean! LOL!


----------



## harris (Dec 9, 2010)

Is said forum advertised anywhere else besides this forum? If not it's tough because this forum is for tortoise die hards and already has branches for other reptiles. I've checked out the new forum. I think once it takes off and grows it could be entertaining. But there's SOOOO many forums out there today.


----------



## Balboa (Dec 9, 2010)

I've checked it out a few times, trouble for me is... torts are my only reptiles at this time and will likely be the only ones I have for some time. LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2010)

Balboa said:


> I've checked it out a few times, trouble for me is... torts are my only reptiles at this time and will likely be the only ones I have for some time. LOL



And that is perfectly fine. We can still use your tortoise experience/knowledge, not to mention the pleasure of your thoughts, opinions, on other folk's reptiles or just in the open informal chat area. You don't even have to have ANY kind of reptile to join in!





Laura said:


> how is it differnt from here? pros/cons?



To me, the biggest difference is we are in our first stumbling infancy steps, much like we were here in TO just a few short years ago. With luck and a lot of help from the folks like you in here, we can get this new forum off on the same footing as this one. A friendly forum with good advice and some joking around, too. 

We do have areas for other reptiles which are on equal footing with tortoises, rather then the tortoises being the primary area as in here at TO. In TO the other reptiles, amphibians, and inverts are kinda more hidden in the overall forum picture.

Belonging to a site that is for all reptiles gives you a chance to better learn about all those other unique and interesting animals. You also are usually kept aware of legal issues which currently may be moving more toward limiting snakes or amphibians, but may well be first steps toward limiting tortoise keeping too.


----------



## terryo (Dec 9, 2010)

Gee...I forgot all about that forum until I just read this thread.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know, seems kinda redundant to me.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 10, 2010)

I joined same screen name, but since I get most if not all my info here I don't visit very often.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

I signed up. Seems redundant. I have no interest in a second forum. It reminds me of the kingsnake forum, very inactive.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 13, 2010)

I used to be on repticzone.com but after i got my tortoise i needed to find a better information source and im happy to have found it. i own quite a few reptiles.


----------

